# What i found today



## 1817cent (Sep 25, 2020)

busy day today.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 25, 2020)

Really!


----------



## John G04 (Sep 25, 2020)

How the f-


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 25, 2020)

Did you forget you had it or something? Happens alot to me these days....


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 25, 2020)

Nice! Garage sale?


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 25, 2020)

Are you F'in kidding me?????


----------



## HARPO (Sep 25, 2020)

Uh........uh...........uh..............


----------



## 1motime (Sep 25, 2020)

How long was all that missing?


----------



## biker (Sep 25, 2020)

Sell me that canti tank. Ha. Crazy hit the jackpot.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 25, 2020)

How did you find that!?
To cool!


----------



## ballooney (Sep 25, 2020)

What...the smoke clears and this was waiting for you? unreal! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 25, 2020)

Nice ,ssssssssss congratulations Killer come up right there... and a double duty oh yeah you’re having a great day glad you found something great Can’t wait to see what These Look Like when you get them all cleaned up and back up and running.... super stoked I’m sure


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 25, 2020)

Well , now you've done it................................I have to hang my head LOW.....................my dreams have been crushed !!          You now have ALL the good Stuff !  I have no chance...................Wow- - - - - -all I can say is .........WOW


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Sep 25, 2020)

John G04 said:


> How the f-



@ Mr. John G04, let put in like this. 
It's @ famous frase. And we heard a lot. 

Sometimes you (we) are on the wrong place & time...


But Sometimes you (we) are on the right Place & time...

Simple as it. And today or yesterday Who knows when.??? This good and lucky. 

Person.  My respect to him. 

Was in the right place...


Congrats...@ 1817cents nice find out.


----------



## Sven (Sep 25, 2020)

Great score!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 25, 2020)

What I found today he says....


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## ninolecoast (Sep 25, 2020)

Well Done!!!


----------



## Mymando (Sep 25, 2020)

Nice bike! Nice parts,& seats!!


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 25, 2020)

Damn late to the party!! Is it April 1st again??


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 25, 2020)

.....Just another typical day out pickin' for Jay I'd say!


----------



## biker (Sep 26, 2020)

Somebody die and leave his stash?


----------



## ninolecoast (Sep 26, 2020)

Well said!!
I don’t have a huge collection but do have things that bring me great joy. I do consider myself a caretaker not owner.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Sep 26, 2020)

ninolecoast said:


> Well said!!
> I don’t have a huge collection but do have things that bring me great joy. I do consider myself a caretaker not owner.






@ ninolecoast, ( Well said) is when you.

(WE) Accepts Someone else find or, have Whatever you have. ( Material ) from of (God eyes.! no value!!!!) just us the human being. But not MATTER.  What better or not better. Then me, you or Somebody else.


You (WE) step forward and said.
With nooooo Rodeo around.
Don't had Toooooo known the person.
0000hhh 0r,  every one's (Person) means.....        Too...Says Congratulations

For your stuff or your find out..


That I believe from the bottom of my heart, is (Well said)..for that reason I say to Everybody.  yesterday.!!! Today.!!! and.
Tomorrow.!!!

Stay safe with family.!!! and friends.!!! and enjoy your beautiful bikes either boys or girls bikes my friends.!!!
  

That's my (2/cents) and a lot of people don't like when you talk like that.

But you know what I believe and try my best every day follow The Almighty.

MANDATES.  And no MATTER what Someone no like me I just need to say.

(God bless America.   )you.!!! and yours.!!!


----------



## JLF (Sep 26, 2020)

Congratulations!  I had the generational torch passed to me (concerning bikes) this year too.  Fantastic collection of bits!


----------



## ninolecoast (Sep 26, 2020)

Family doesn’t get the old rusty, chipped up paint bikes. They like the Camaro


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 27, 2020)

Dang Jay!! God times, I’m jealous !!


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 27, 2020)

This canti Autocycle was part of what i was fortunate enough to get.  It does have a pogo, crossbar speedo, fender bomb and chrome rear carrier.  Still will be needing the buttons, rear deluxe reflector, chrome feather guard, and may need either a rear hub brake or a Morrow (havent decided yet).  It currently has a SA 2 speed with a hub brake.

Will be a fun winter project!


----------



## catfish (Sep 28, 2020)

Very nice Jay.


----------



## frampton (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## 1817cent (Oct 10, 2020)

This is an update on the canti project.  I have the correct bars coming so i can do the wiring.  Also, have added matched tires and the chrome guard and chrome carrier.  Currently am working on the SA 3 speed to get it operational.  (Might just add a Morrow axle and brake eventually.)  The saddle is a place holder as i dont ride with the pogo but do have it.


----------

